

7 Principles of Effective Icon Design - e1ven
http://psdtuts.com/articles/7-principles-of-effective-icon-design/

======
e1ven
I know that this isn't traditional news.yc fair, but nearly every application
created these days needs a full compliment of graphical elements.

We're having some custom created for us, and some, we're making ourselves
(Eugh).

